# aaaaaaaaaargh!!!



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

What is it with uneducated idiots that think they know it all?

as some of you may have seen Kito, our kinkajou is ALL OVER all the papers and press today and as you (hopefully) realise the press write whatever pops into their heads to make a story and indeed quote things that were never actually said. 

poetic license - fair enough. . 

However, I am suddenly getting all sorts of rediculous phonecalls and viscious emails from randoms calling me everything under the sun and even suggesting that Kito be put down as he will have a terrible life with me as he should be free roaming the jungle.

F***ing hell, do these guys really not have anything better to do?

Am i not correct in thinking dogs, horses, and every other domestic animal would have a different life in the wild?

fact is Kito was Captive Bred in the UK not simply caught in a net and sent to my house!

Also, for those of you who do have concerns regarding his care I can assure you I am highly qualified and experienced in animal care including exotics and do not sell lemurs or kinkajous. 

I am in touch with several zoos both in the UK and abroad and am currently looking to compile collective information on all aspects of keeping kinkajous in captivity in order for zoos and private keepers alike to provide their animal(s) with the best possible care and work together to keep improving that.

Also, East Coast Exotics do homechecks and require potential customers to fill out an experience questionaire PRIOR to the order of any exotics mammal.


Rant over. Feel better now! :lol2:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

:lol2:i dont think i have ever see them are they like lemurs?


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

lynneowen1 said:


> :lol2:i dont think i have ever see them are they like lemurs?


 
no. not really. they are related to raccoons, olingos and coatis

hes on the BBC website, evening express, press and journal, daily mail, scottish sun, daily record, star and on all scottish news stations all day!

BTW they turned up at my door, I did not contact them to try and parade my animals for publicity.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

scotshop said:


> no. not really. they are related to raccoons, olingos and coatis
> 
> hes on the BBC website, evening express, press and journal, daily mail, scottish sun, daily record, star and on all scottish news stations all day!
> 
> BTW they turned up at my door, I did not contact them to try and parade my animals for publicity.


will pop for a look :2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i remember them from costa rica... fine things...:no1:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh a honey bear now that i have seen its ssssssssssso cute


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

Bloody press hivna a clue it would be different if you were mistreating it Typical small minded people who have nothing better to do will be the folks phoning u!!!!
I think kinkajous are gorgeous
I'm originally fae fraserburgh
but moved down here 4 yrs ago
Hope things settle down
:2thumb:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Did you not say that a certain venue also has a pair of Kinkajous?

Obviously making him not the only one in Scotland?

R


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Im not a news/newspaper person so aint seen any of what you mention...i agree its disgusting mind.

It's the people who write these things who aint got a clue but like you said, they word their articles to make out its vice versa and that they are all of a sudden the experts and know whats best!!

It is amaizing how many people dont realise just how many exotic animals can be kept as a 'pet'...i have to admit i was shocked when i first joined this site and realised you could, given the time, money and space keep pretty much anything you desire :lol2: but again, like you said its the uneducated people who cant and dont understand (like i was).

What kind of comments did they print then if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone got a link to the article?

You could sue the press you know they are on the backfoot at the moment


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

this is the one i found BBC NEWS | Scotland | North East/N Isles | Lonely honey bear has toy friend


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

One link:

It must be love at fur-st sight | The Sun |Home Scotland|Scottish News


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

You can see what the BBC were implying but The Sun just came out and said it...such idiots!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

just read both, apart from the "taken from his parents" thing theyre not terrible articles, but i would be inclined to let the sun kno that it was cb and that it is in the best place possible


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

hmmm i'd consider a lawsuit on this one. i can just see whats going to happen next and that is the f:censor:g RSPCA getting involved.
sorry that the press are so much like vultures


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Did you not say that a certain venue also has a pair of Kinkajous?
> 
> Obviously making him not the only one in Scotland?
> 
> R


 
yup. that is correct. and he most certainly isn't lonely either!


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Could do with your help to be honest Jodie

We are in the sun discussion board and constantly being deleted

We are at your defence, all exotic keepers help would be appreciated

Rory


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Just posted this and twenty seconds later it is still standing:

Removal of posts is one thing if they are offensive, the same applies to threads, but why are you constantly removing these topics without addressing the issue at hand? 

I would like a journalist to respond to this, otherwise, l WILL report your actions and behaviour to whomever is/are the ombardsmen to your operation. 

All of these are being screenshot'd 

Rory Matier 
The Specialist Keepers' Association 
TSKA


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> hmmm i'd consider a lawsuit on this one. i can just see whats going to happen next and that is the f:censor:g RSPCA getting involved.
> sorry that the press are so much like vultures


the scottish spca have already been round to the home of one of my staff last week after some idiot kid (who works for another shop) reported her for cruelty and neglect for a young bearded dragon that has no tail.
as it happens the bearded dragon had a bad injury when it was very small and is now living a healthy life since its tail was removed.

shes a fantastic girl and her caring family have saved a number of rescued animals from a life of suffering but some folk will do anything to cause hassle when they really should be looking at how they care for their own animals.

the sspca are welcome at my home or shop ANYTIME night or day. 
My dishes may not be done but my animals are healthy, happy and very well looked after.
As long as my animals are happy, I'm happy. 

Like the saying goes "the more people i meet, the more i love my dog!"

:lol2:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

scotshop said:


> the scottish spca have already been round to the home of one of my staff last week after some idiot kid (who works for another shop) reported her for cruelty and neglect for a young bearded dragon that has no tail.
> as it happens the bearded dragon had a bad injury when it was very small and is now living a healthy life since its tail was removed.
> 
> shes a fantastic girl and her caring family have saved a number of rescued animals from a life of suffering but some folk will do anything to cause hassle when they really should be looking at how they care for their own animals.
> ...


aint that the truth animals are so much nicer than people.

Rory wheres this sun discussion board? i think its time some genuine reptile/exotic keepers gave back some ....... useful information to these people.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

Right l am serious, we need assistance here:

The Scottish Sun has published a story today that is fabricated and full of lies.

Our threads two each at present have been deleted.

We need exotic keepers assistance now:

Sun Online - Discussions -

You will have to register and sign in to their discussions board

Look up the story on kinkajous in their search engine [the sun] and go from there, l am being deleted as is nerys left right and centre.


Help please

R


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*the sun*

Rory this is disgusting!! I cannot get a comment on a thread before it is deleted!!

:devil::bash::whip::cussing::diablo:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i'm missing something.. what's wrong with the reports?





Pliskens_Chains said:


> hmmm i'd consider a lawsuit on this one. i can just see whats going to happen next and that is the f:censor:g RSPCA getting involved.
> sorry that the press are so much like vultures


 
and why a lawsuit? 

All they said was 'lonely when taken from its parents' which is pretty standard for anything. Even puppies will cry on their first nights at a new home after being seperated from their siblings and parent(s)


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

THERE ARE A FEW UNTRUTHS IN IT MEKO, WE ARE ALL ON THE SUN'S DISCUSSION FORUM JUST NOW TRYING TO GET A THREAD TO STICK SO WE CAN CORRECT THEIR ERRORS. THEY HAVE BEEN DELETING EVERYTHING WE POST.

JOIN BY FOLLOWING RORY'S LINK : victory:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

A total of eleven threads have been deleted to date made by numerous posters, quite a few from this forum, here is the latest:

06/08/2008 22:47:34 
Journalistic Answers required please
Please, l am asking politely now. 

There is a moderating team on board this much is apparent, are you just forum moderators or are you journos? 

I would like to know why threads concerning a topic published by the Scottish sun today about a Kinkajous are being deleted? 

There is no racist, offensive, agist material present. 

There have been repetitive requests asking for information concerning the lack of research into this story. 

I am asking for something other than a deletion 

Rory Matier


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Rory, 

Nerys and I are spamming the discussion board to direct people here... we better start a thread so people know where to look.


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

Have sent comments and put on discussion board and i too am being deleted.

why?

theres posts up there that are well and truley offensive yet they won't let a genuine debate and comments on. 

hmmm.....

anyway, gonna get my tea now.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

me an nerys have offered to pose for page 3 with a skunk on each boobie if they will admit they are wrong and publish it :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

the main problem with the story is thats its pack of crap from start to end really..

kito is not the only kink in scotland

(the day i took him up, i took an adult pair also.. and no doubt there are others)

there are more than 9 in the uk!

kito was rejected by his mother. meaning he would have died had his keepers not stepped in to rear him. he does not "miss his parents" he is an animal, not a baby..

kito comes from a species which are not a pack or herd animal. they are perfectly capable of living as singles, as long as they get the environmental stimulation they need. baby kinks... as many babies.. play with things to learn about their environment.. my baby skunk plays with a toy giraffe.. does that mean he is lonely? my kittens play with balls of paper.. is that because they are lonely? NO! its because they like to play with things!

meko.. kito was not raised by his parents, and never had any siblings.. he is bonded to people, and as long as people are about, and food.. he is happy.. he does not miss, or pine.. or cry.. for his species...


N


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

The photoshoot offer must have worked Nerys cuz your posts are sticking and mine are getting deleted still lol

anyhoo, not much else we can do.

I must retire as I have to be up early to take my eldest pouched ratty to the vet for an x-ray


.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

It is telling me there are no discussions about kinks on there 

Shall leave a comment about the story though - they should really learn how to research BEFORE they print total crap!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

there is mines still going an a keeper of 20 yr plus has just posted on it 

Sun Online - Discussions - News - Gone again the kinkajou thread


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Spotted it hun thanks 

Can honestly say, if you get an apology off them anda factually correct article, I would wham a page 3 for them with no bloomin skunks!!!!! (well, not really as I would end up divorced but you get my drift hehehe)

It is so sad that the press still fail to get thier facts straight though and so wrong for Jodie (forgive me if the name is wrong, tis late and I am whacked) to have to put up with a shed load of prejudice from people due to 1 woman's misleading article and whimsical attitude towards correct and proepr research


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ok no it aint now cos someone posted on there telling the truth about kinkajous they have now removed it

they seem to want the abuse an harrassment to carry on to jodie what a set of cake holes :bash:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> ok no it aint now cos someone posted on there telling the truth about kinkajous they have now removed it
> 
> they seem to want the abuse an harrassment to carry on to jodie what a set of cake holes :bash:


Mmmmm maybe a few emails direct to the editor of the Sun would help?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

the thread i just started says this i as will have it removed an be banned lol 

06/08/2008 23:44:25 
what a surprise 
someone with 20 years plus o experience with kinkajous post on my thread and it vanishes 

you people really are the pitts you dont care that an innocent woman that took on a CAPTIVE BRED baby kinkajou that had been abandoned by its parents and had to be hand reared so dosnt miss parents or sibblings as its never had them is getting abuse cos of a story you have wrote telling countless lies 


for god sake grow some balls and own up to the fact that your wrong 

i will probs be banned for that but hey ho they cant admit to being wrong and let a poor person suffer cos of there wrong


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I emailed the editor too.....


Hi

Would it be possible you could tell me who moderates and controls your discussions boards please?

We recently started a civil disucssion about the recent story you published about Kito the kinkajou.

The lady who owns him has been barraged with awful phone calls and all sorts since you printed it. The article was not factually correct and I am sure there are many keepers and exotics specialists who would be more than happy to help you create a positive and factual article about the joys of living and working with exotics.

Hoping to hear back from you!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

good luck on a reply em


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Lets face it Em, the chances are slim!!!

Will harrass them tomorrow some more when my housework is done - will be bored all afternoon otherwise hehehe


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Well LOL, l am still standing with one thread - albeit in perhaps a different guise, but stand it does.

They have stopped deleting us for the time being.

Although my blog was torn down.

R


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

We have a kinkajou, in fact she is watching me as I type this. They make great pets, and are indeed kept as pets in their native homelands - much in the same way as we keep cats - an animal that in many ways (especially to the lay person) the kink is similar too. All the Kinkajous that I am aware of in the UK are captive bred and hand reared - it would be bizarre to suggest someone woud tramp off to the jungle and catch one to bring back in the UK. Are these people real? As for bonding with their own, as previously mentioned in this post hand reared animals tend to bond with their foster mother and see her as their species. Hence all the cutie stories in the Sun and the like of hand reared ducks etc that think they are human - or dogs that behave like cats after being fostered by a dog. Seems like the papers have a varying stance on the same topic depending on what species it is! My experience with the papers suggests that no matter what we do though we wont be able to change this misleading reporting - and when I have had similar discussions with other people that have had a bad deal from the press, they seem to suggest the same. Unless we can rake together a few million to go through the legal channels..........


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

The damage is done. Poor Jodie must be seeeething:devil:

I have asked The Sun if they would counteract this story with another putting a positive spin on exotic keeping.

I asked politely and tempted them with 'cute animals pics are always a draw!!!' LOL

I just hope the soddin RSPCA don't stick their beak in.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Has anything come of our spamming and bombarding them ?

I have only just turned the comp ontoday 

hope jodie is okies today bless her


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

*thanx guys*

yup, i'm fine.

bbc were great and put out a second part interview pointing out that he's UKCB and not being abused etc etc.

also SKY/ CNN were down today and made a point in giving the positive side of the story

I even got some apologies from people that had sent emails yesterday (after i politely replied to their concerns) thanking me for taking the time to set them straight and putting their minds at rest! :lol2:

Kito seems oblivious to all the attention and is currently rolling about the floor having the time of his life with an old sock. 

Thanx to everyone who has jumped to my defence and stood up for me and the little guy . much appreciated.:flrt:


Jodie. x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thats fantastic news jodie so glad some people saw sense in the end 

You can always rely on us crazy lunatic exotic owners to back other owners 

Bless Kito I do hope the socks clean hee hee :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

yup thats great news.

I agree with emma, exotic keepers need to stick together with things like this so we don't get singled out like they tried to do here.

dunno who that tosser was who was trying to have a pop at rory&nerys on the sun discussion though :devil:

exotic keepers having a go at exotic keepers is bad news.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I know but rory did make me laff with his come back to my 6' is a tiddler to most snake keepers :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

eh? I missed that!!!! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah they took that thread down when the person with 20 yrs plus experience with kinkajous posted on it telling some home truths :bash::devil:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

grrr:devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeps i know was most annoying :devil:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Hmm, I've just tried to find ANY discussion board relating to that article and it's saying Topic Is Not Found. It's very annoying, but remember, we are dealing with the SUN here, and it the Scottish Sun is like the English one I know and loathe, then it's absolute sh*te and not worth wiping your crapper on. 

Unfortunately I think a lot of people who read it take it at face value, they're not the type to actually do any research and find out things for themselves, so as Pouchie said, the damage is probably done. 

It's a bleeding shame that the mod's wouldn't let actual, experienced exotic keepers comment on something they clearly know a lot about. I'm not counting myself here, I've only recently got my Gambian Pouched Rat, Ben, but if someone levelled abuse at me for having him I'd give them an earful. 

Good job to everyone who stuck up for Jodie and Kito, it's a shame the way the paper reacted. Is anyone on here experienced in law?? Could file a class action suit for exotic keepers!!:whistling2:


----------

